# New to Fantasy



## Disco

A couple of friends and i recently got into 40k, and we're thinking of picking up some fantasy stuff to try it out as well. I'm considering the vampire counts as my army because i like the flavour, and the idea of using lots of magic.

Without spending too much money (less than $200 for now), what would you guys reccomend picking up to start my own VC force? Also what points size would you recommend learning with?


----------



## Blue Liger

I would suggest Army Book and Battalion


----------



## Franko1111

www.maelstromgames.co.uk can be good for this as they will let you get more for less but the one thing you should do is get the army book:grin:


----------



## Disco

I figured i should get the army book and battallion, but i worked out that the battallion will only get me a 500 point army. Is this a good size army to learn to play with, or should i pick up some other units to get it up to 1000?


----------



## keytag33

500pts is a good size to start with. Gives you enough to play with to get the hang of the mechanics. It dose take a little time to get used to how units move in WHFB, as it is quite different from 40k.


----------



## CoNnZ

Like everyones saying get the army book, a battalion, a vampire to lead your army and some more skeletons. Vampire Counts can be rather expensive seeing as you will have to buy more zombies and skeletons to account for all the raising the dead your gunna be doing


----------



## sickening

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41043

lol i have been asking the same question.


----------

